# How Should i house My Reverse Stripe Carrot Tail Leopard Gecko



## Alisiya 123 (Jul 31, 2009)

:gasp:How Should i House My Little Gecko :whistling2:I Have a Exo Terra Glass box heat mat and the other stuff she needs but does she need anythink else like Plants Or somthing to shed her skin on ? Get BK TO MEH ASAP X


oh and im worried Because shes to small for her breed shes under a year but not the right size!


----------

